
Never Lose Your Phone Again - IshanVachhani
http://tetherdevices.com/index.html/index.html/
======
mamurphy
Why would this ever be preferable to the built-in "find my phone"
functionality on Android (and I assume something similar is available on iOS
and other major competitors)?

~~~
IshanVachhani
"Find my Phone" helps you locate your phone after you realize that you lost it
in the first place (by which time it might've been stolen or you might be far
away from it). On the other hand, Tether preemptively notifies you that you
left your phone behind immediately so that you can go back and get it right
away. Also, since Tether is a separate gadget, it works even when your phone
runs out of battery, unlike "find my phone".

